# Dan Anderson and Planting



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

What he learned last week.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/in-the-shop/what-i-learned-this-week-about-planting/


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I've done the same thing. We run the Precision Planting 20/20 Seed Sense, which is a great monitor, but will drive you insane with "data". You spend oodles of time making it perfect, but then change seed and it starts all over again.

And then when you figure the difference between perfect and 95% perfect is only a couple hundred seeds, it seems mighty silly...


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We used to do a lot of custom notill planting and I hated nothing worse than uneven or rough ground.


----------

